# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  GW2 MINION by MMOMINION.COM my good experience

## Lavillana

GW2 MINION has been an excellent experience for me in playing Guild Wars 2. I leveled my first character by hand, but I got tired of that when I wanted to build a different class. So, I went looking for a bot. I have experience with Viperbot, HonorBuddy, and Goblin. 

COMPARISONS: I have successfully used all of the bots mentioned above, and I found HonorBuddy to be the most sophisticated of them all. I had hoped that the buddy team would work on a bot for GW2. OTOH, I tried the WingBuddy bot from the buddy team when I was playing SWTOR and found it to be a total mess! Goblin was by far the better bot than WingBuddy. With Goblin, I could do the flying routes in SWTOR and max both my character levels and my ingame currency. 

WHY I LIKE GW2MINION: It does not have the sophisticated questing that is found in Honorbuddy, but it is not needed because of the way GW2 events are picked up automatically when entering the area where the quest is located. So, the quests (events) in GW2 are easily completed by the GW2MINION bot. 

WHY I LIKE GW2 MORE THAN WOW: GW2 has no monthly subscription fees! It has about the same size servers, although not as many servers. It plays almost exactly the same as WoW in terms of keyboard and mouse controls (I hated ESO because of the way it plays). GW2 graphics, mobs, and player interaction is better than WoW! 

MY SUCCESS: I pick up about 2g per hour running the bot, and about 10 lvls per day on a character that is below level 80. The GW2MINION runs well enough to leave it running unattended for a few hours at a time. It's a great bot, and looks human. I have leveled 4 characters to level 80 with this bot, and I personally recommend it. 

Further recommendations: 
For LOTRO my best success was with Viperbot. 
For SWTOR my best success was with Goblin. 
For WoW my best success was with HonorBuddy. (this is a five star bot!) 
For GW2 my best success was with GW2Minion.

----------


## LoveOne

You make me sick, posing as an happy client when in fact it's most likely someone from mmominion, and besides that you throw shit on other bots when ppls from mmominion can barely code.

----------

